# Trivia 3/14



## luckytrim (Mar 14, 2020)

trivia 3/14
DID YOU KNOW...
In Youngstown, Ohio, it’s illegal to run out of  gas.*


1. In O. Henry's short story "The Gift of the Magi" what two  gifts do the 
two lovers exchange?
2. What kind of critter is a marabou?
  a. - Reptile
  b. - Butterfly
  c. - Bird
  d. - Amphibian
3. In matters of religion, what term is used to describe  someone who doesn't 
know enough to decide on way or the other ?
4. Which state was the setting for the movie "Twister"   ?
  a. - Kansas
  b. - Oklahoma
  c. - Nebraska
  d. - Missouri
5. Meckels diverticulum affects which part of the  body?
  a. - Stomach
  b. - Esophagus
  c. - Bowel
  d. - Arteries and Veins
6. According to "Oklahoma!", what will happen if you throw  bouquets at me, 
if you please my folks too much, or if you laugh at my jokes  too much?
7. What's the next line of the Monkees lyric: 'Take the last  train to 
Clarksville...'  ?
8. What's the more common name for "synchronous diaphragmatic  flutter" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP !
Wind Turbines kill more birds each year than cats  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Pocket-watch chain and pair of combs
2. - c (a Stork)
3. Agnostic
4. - b
5. - c
6. People will say we're in love
7. And I'll meet you at the station
8. Hiccups

CRAP !!
According to the US Fish and Wildlife Service, collisions with  wind
turbines kills between 140,000 and 500,000 birds annually.  Other energy
sources, such as coal, oil and power lines, contribute to  millions of bird
deaths. However, cats remain the biggest threat to birds,  killing an
estimated 1.3 to 4 billion birds each year. 

*I doubt that anyone would intentionally run out of gas while  driving. Nonetheless, a law was passed in Youngstown, Ohio stating that running  out of gas on the road is a misdemeanor offense. As if running out of gas wasn't  bad enough, you could also end up with a ticket. The penalty for this offense is  a “minor misdemeanor,” which means that an individual could pay a fine of up to  $150 if convicted. Not a lot, but certainly a bit more than a tank of gas.  Better double-check your fuel gauge before heading out on a trip in  Ohio!


----------

